# Rheem 40gal water heater - Pilot won't stay light...thoughts ?



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have Rheem Fury 40 gallon water heater.

Model # 41V40-34PF
MFG : 12/2003

I had to shut off gas to water heater during the summer month for some other house repair. It was working perfectly fine then.

Now when I try to lit pilot light per instruction, it won't light up. I am able to see blue flame at pilot when I am pressing knob at pilot light and strike pizzo electric spark button. But after couple of minutes (as per instruction) when I let red knob(which is at pilot light) go as per instruction, it pops up as it should do BUT pilot light inside water heater (seen through glass little glass window) won't stay lit. It goes off.

Is it a bad thermocouple ? 

Can a generic thermocouple be used in this water heater. 
Honeywell 36 in. Lead Length Universal Gas *Thermocouple* CQ100A1005
$9.96 - The Home Depot

Or do I need to get Rheem thermocouple replacement kit ?

Thanks for taking time to reply.

-Anku


----------



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

Pilot viewing window looks like this :
http://www.diychatroom.com/attachme...ilot-wont-light-any-ideas-gas_valve-below.jpg


----------



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

Control knobs looks like this in my water heater :

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachme...ilot-wont-light-any-ideas-gas_valve-right.jpg


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe that you will have to buy the entire burner assembly. Before you do this, tap on the gas valve with a screw driver and then try relighting it, holding in the pilot for several minutes. I relight about forty to fifty hot water tanks per week, and have found that this often helps with the difficult ones.


----------



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

hvac benny writes :
"I believe that you will have to buy the entire burner assembly. Before you do this, tap on the gas valve with a screw driver and then try relighting it, holding in the pilot for several minutes. I relight about forty to fifty hot water tanks per week, and have found that this often helps with the difficult ones."

Thank you very much 'hvac benny'. At first I was skeptical with your suggestion. But since you are professional and do this job day in and out, I decided you to it a try. As you suggested I tapped gas valve with screw driver 3 times on three sides (not very hard just gentle tap). After that I tried to relight pilot and to my surprise it stayed on. I was so delighted. I owe you a beer 

My water heater is working properly now. Once again thanks for taking time to reply.

-Anku


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah yes, yet another satisfied customer to totally free advice network, where DIY'rs exchange experiences and know how, isn't it a wonderful thing!

Mark


----------



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

Absolutely, Mark. I have used diychatroom.com network so many times to solve various issues with my home appliance and pluming. I love this web site.


----------



## guspsi (May 25, 2013)

*pilot won't stay lit*

Having the same issue with my Rheem Guardian. MOST times, it'll re-light when I go thru the process, but not always. Tried the tapping the side (the burner was cooking at the time) and it shut the flame off (it DID re-ignite, though). Is that normal? I've already replaced the t-couple - don't know if I could've gotten a bad one, or if the tank has other issues. 
Great forum, and great help.....THANKS !!

G


----------



## FClef (May 5, 2013)

guspsi said:


> Having the same issue with my Rheem Guardian. MOST times, it'll re-light when I go thru the process, but not always. Tried the tapping the side (the burner was cooking at the time) and it shut the flame off (it DID re-ignite, though). Is that normal? I've already replaced the t-couple - don't know if I could've gotten a bad one, or if the tank has other issues.
> Great forum, and great help.....THANKS !!
> 
> G


It is unlikely that it is a bad thermocouple, not impossible though. Sounds more like a weak gas valve.


----------



## guspsi (May 25, 2013)

Thanks FClef for the direction. Based on this being a 6-yr old tank (that exhausted its warranty less than a year ago - How do they do that??), should I bother trying to mess with the gas valve, or just bite the bullet and buy a whole new unit??? Again, thanks....


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

If you lightly tap on the gas valve and the pilot goes off then...

Confirm that your thermocoupler is properly hand tightened plus a 1/4 wrench turn into the gas valve. A loose one can shut down the pilot with the vibration of the valve rapping.
or
check if you have two wires dropping down from the gas valve to a little fitting connected to the inner door. If so, then loose connections to this fitting or that faulting limit control can also knock out the pilot with tank vibration.
or 
You have a problem with the pilot electromagnet circuit in the gas valve.
It usually just better to change the tank with that problem since the removal of that valve is hard on the glass lining and that valve is expensive.


----------

